# Wuertz Hammer In 2020



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Dec 28, 2019)

Just signed up. Anyone else going? I went last year and really liked it.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jan 22, 2020)

I'll be there


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Mar 21, 2020)

The Hammer In was a great success with 120 participants. Seems like we just got under the wire with the virus. Whether it was a good decision to attend or not remains to be seen, but I'm glad I went. Might be the last gathering of this type for a while.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 21, 2020)

Did my buddy Rick Hall make it? I know I could just ask him, but maybe I just want to name drop, and live vicariously through them lol.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Mar 22, 2020)

I met a big guy named Rick. It may have been him.


----------



## The Edge (Mar 22, 2020)

He's a big guy, so most likely yeah. He was really excited about it the last time I saw him.


----------

